# Main River Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Ran across from Mattawomen to VA side under the power lines. Blazing hot sun and the hot lure was a horny toad. Landed a half dozen there and I accidently got a 5 lb toad of a LGMouth.. 
It was an accident really, as I was just showing the proper speed of retreave.. OH and how to pause and set the hook. About hour later I was demonstrating the wake style of retreave and Potomac Pike cut my toad in half. 
















We left there and ran down to Wades Bay and not much grass down there. Picked up one and decided to move again. Found a spot where the LGMouth where busting silver sides on the surface. Topwater blitz lasted two hours and we got another 8 LGMouth and then they shut down. They where very particular about the baits.. had to act like silver sides. 

Nice cool ride back in the dark. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice lookin Bass there.


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

you eat them bass cap'n ??


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh no all catch and release.. the Potomac Pike however do not get to be that lucky. 

Capt Mike


----------

